# Submitting before complete



## Nelson (Aug 11, 2017)

I have been thinking lately but wanted to get some opinions from other writers. 

Is it possible, or even worth a go to try and submit a few chapters of a work in progress if you are just over the half way mark in your manuscript? Has anyone ever tried this or do agents/publisher's react indifferently to a work still in progress? 

Thanks


----------



## Terry D (Aug 11, 2017)

That's a very bad idea for fiction. Publishers will look at incomplete non-fiction work, in fact, non-fiction is usually bought on the basis of a proposal, but no publisher, or agent, will consider an incomplete novel. There are just too many things that can go wrong between wherever you are and the end.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 11, 2017)

It's not a good idea. Once you have a track record of success, you may be able to sell a project based upon a few chapters.

Otherwise, it's best to get the novel finished.
What, if by the time you finish the multiple drafts (beyond the first draft), that you decide the beginning needs to change, or start somewhere else?
What if the agent or publisher asks for the complete manuscript before you're finished?
What if, the first few chapters end up needing improvement/revision?
If agents/publishers desire a completed manuscript, what is the benefit vs. drawback of bypassing their request?

For the most part, if you let them know that what you're sending is a work in progress, they will not likely consider it with as much intent of acceptance (if they do at all) as compared to a completed manuscript. Why? Many, many authors start a project, some even finish the first draft. But only a small percentage do what it takes to finish a manuscript. With so many quality manuscripts sent to their inbox every day, what's the upside for them to take on an unproven author that intends to finish a project?

Those are my initial thoughts after reading the question posed.


----------



## Bayview (Aug 11, 2017)

I agree with Terry... if you're just starting out, it's a bad idea.

I've sold a couple books based on a proposal (first 5K words plus a rough outline) but only after I'd already worked with the publisher.


----------



## Nelson (Aug 11, 2017)

Well that pretty much sums it up then. I'll keep cracking on and get this finished  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Aug 11, 2017)

Guaranteed rejection. Remember, the agent/editor you submit to isn't interested in, and has no time to, teach hopeful authors how to write. In fact, most submissions are rejected before the end of page one, often before the end of paragraph one. That query goes to someone who has so many submissions awaiting review that they aren't saying, "Okay, lets see what this is," hoping for a gem. They _know_ that fully 97% of what comes in is something they will see as amateur. So they're looking for a reason to reject the work. So were your submission perfect, on finding that they wasted the time to read a query for an incomplete book, they'd reject it out of anger.

But in reality, you're not seeking to sell it, you just want to know if what you've written thus far is professional enough _to sell_. And to learn that you can post a few hundred words in the proper folder here and get reaction from a wide variety of people.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Aug 12, 2017)

Nelson said:


> Well that pretty much sums it up then. I'll keep cracking on and get this finished
> 
> Thanks guys!



Good plan! And, when that one's done, as soon as you get an idea for a second book, start writing. Many traditional publishers sign authors to a minimum of two books, so it helps to have the second under way before signing that book deal.

Good luck!


----------



## Andrew78 (Nov 1, 2017)

I think only if you've published before and with the same publisher you can go ahead with such an idea, otherwise I agree with all the answers that have been given to you.


----------

